# GC Members Shows/Gigs Listing



## Chito

I am going to try this so we have a thread where people can go see GC members shows. So please add your shows here.

So for my band AnjChito, this is where we are playing in Ottawa.


March 6 - Vibration Studios 12-2pm
March 20 - Rainbow Bistro 4-7pm
March 24 - Pubwells (Trio) 7-10pm on Preston St.
March 26 - Brew Revolution (Trio) 7-10pm in Stittsville
April 9 - Conspiracy Theory Brewery 9-11:30pm
April 14 - Queen St Fare 7-10pm
April 17 - Rainbow Bistro 3:30-6:30pm
April 23 - Montgomery Scotch Lounge 9-11pm *CANCELLED*
May 7 - Hunters Public House (Trio) - 8-11pm
May 12 - Pubwells (Trio) 8-11pm
May 15 - Rainbow Bistro 3:30-6:30pm
June 5 - Busters Bar and Grille 2-5pm
June 19 - Rainbow Bistro 3:30-6:30pm
June 25 - Village Square Park Stittsville 3:15-4:00pm
July 1 - Canada Day Stittsville 7-8pm
July 7 - Stittsville Front Porch Series 7-9pm
July 9 - Pera Bar & Bistro 7-10pm
July 14 - Pubwells 8-11pm
July 18 - Camelot Golf and Country Club (Private Event) 5-7pm
July 22 - Pera Bar & Bistro 7-10pm
Jul 23 - Brew Revolution 7-10pm
Jul 24 - Vibrations Studios 12-2pm
Jul 29 - Busters Bar and Grill - 9pm-12am
Jul 31 - Rainbow Bistro 3:30-6:30pm
Aug 4 - Pera Bar and Bistro 7-10pm
Aug 19 - Pera Bar and Bistro 7-10pm
Aug 20 - All White Cookout Stittsville (Private Event) - 6-7pm
Aug 25 - Pubwells 8-11pm
Aug 27 - Uptown Resto Bar - 8-11pm
Aug 29 - Rainbow Bistro 3:30-6:30pm
Sep 8 - Manifesto Lounge - 7-10pm
Sep 15 - Pubwells 8-11pm
Sep 18 - Rainbow Bistro 3:30-6:30 
Sep 24 - Christine's 50th Birthday - 7:30-10:30pm
Sep 25 - Vibrations Studios 12-2pm
*Oct 1 - Busters Bar and Grill 9-mn
Oct 8 - Brew Revolution 7-10pm
Oct 15 - Pera Bar and Bistro 7-10pm
Oct 16 - Rainbow Bistro 3:30-6:30 
Oct 22 - Conspiracy Theory Brewery 8-11pm
Oct 23 - Vibration Studios 12-2pm
Oct 27 - Pubwells 8-11pm*
Oct 29 - STUDIO RECORDING Blue Bear Sound
Nov 5 - Uptown Resto Bar - 8-11pm
Nov 12 - Pera Bar and Bistro 7-10pm
Nov 20 - Rainbow Bistro 3:30-6:30
Nov 27 - Vibration Studios 12-2pm
Dec 3 - Brew Revolution 7-10pm
Dec 17 - Pera Bar and Bistro 7-10pm
DEc 18 - Rainbow Bistro 3:30-6:30pm


----------



## bw66

Good idea!

April 2, 6 - 9 pm: Navarra's Eatery, Uxbridge - Instrumental guitar to start, transitioning to acoustic covers later.
April 9, 2 - 5 pm: Lloyd House, Mt. Albert - Acoustic covers

Edit: Also, if you're in Durham, York, Kawartha Lakes, feel free to follow my Facebook page.


----------



## Chito

So I suppose no one else is playing out?


----------



## Chito

Anyone else playing somewhere in Canada this week?


----------



## 1SweetRide

We were asked to play Busters on Friday but our wives nixed that idea.


----------



## Chito

1SweetRide said:


> We were asked to play Busters on Friday but our wives nixed that idea.


What??? So the wives have a say on whether you guys gig or not? hmmm...


----------



## 1SweetRide

Chito said:


> What??? So the wives have a say on whether you guys gig or not? hmmm...


Did I mention we also live with them


----------



## Chito

1SweetRide said:


> Did I mention we also live with them


I think it has something to do with all your wives names starting with the letter C.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Chito said:


> I think it has something to do with all your wives names starting with the letter C.


They’re not all mine you know!


----------



## Chito

So here's from the last show at Bar Robo inside Queen St Fare in Ottawa.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Chito said:


> So here's from the last show at Bar Robo inside Queen St Fare in Ottawa.
> 
> View attachment 413457


Was this a pain to get in and out of?


----------



## Chito

1SweetRide said:


> Was this a pain to get in and out of?


Yeah. Have to park underground, go through an elevator. We were able to carry my stuff and Angies with the help of the stage manager. But for the drum kit, have to go back down 3 times. Anyways, on the way home, Ivan just parked outside and loaded his car from there.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Chito said:


> Yeah. Have to park underground, go through an elevator. We were able to carry my stuff and Angies with the help of the stage manager. But for the drum kit, have to go back down 3 times. Anyways, on the way home, Ivan just parked outside and loaded his car from there.


Yeah, kinda thought that venue would be a pain.


----------



## bw66

Saturday, May 7, 7-10 pm: Lions and Sun Bar and Lounge, Sharon, ON. - Acoustic covers of classic tunes and obscure Canadiana.


----------



## laristotle

Our band, Tannery Row (3 piece, classic rock), are playing at the Shakespeare Arms in Guelph on Saturday, May 28.
Would be nice to see some members in the area come check us out.

35 Harvard Rd, Guelph, ON N1G 2X9


----------



## greco

Sorry...I came across too much as a smarta$$.

@laristotle ,,,You might want to remove my post that you quoted in your post #17 ...in case it now causes some confusion regarding the correct date.


----------



## laristotle

greco said:


> I think folks are going to show up on a Sunday and 20 days too early! Check the date!


Thanks for the heads up Dave.








These damn brain farts are becoming more frequent as one ages. lol


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> Tannery Row


Good name.


----------



## Wardo

bw66 said:


> ......... my Facebook page.


They have a bandshell in the stouffville park? 

Last time I was there Mendelson Joe was shouting about stuff that mattered to him .. lol


----------



## bw66

Wardo said:


> They have a bandshell in the stouffville park?
> 
> Last time I was there Mendelson Joe was shouting about stuff that mattered to him .. lol


Bandshell is a strong word, but yes.


----------



## Chito

PLaying tonight in the South end part of Ottawa. Check us out at the "Hunter's Public House". They actually have excellent food and not too expensive. Show starts 8pm.


----------



## Chito

Last night's AnjChito show.


----------



## Kerry Brown

It's a ways off and we have several gigs before then but I'm really looking forward to this gig in August.






Mountain Music: The New Variants


Passionate about playing favourites you never knew you had the New Variants will play some of your favourites you never knew you had.




www.seatoskygondola.com


----------



## Peel Ferrari

Pepper Jones & the Rockits will be at Eastside Bar and Grill, London June 4. Feel free to come out and say hi. Classic rock, dance, blues, TV theme songs, etc.


----------



## laristotle

laristotle said:


> Our band, Tannery Row (3 piece, classic rock), are playing at the Shakespeare Arms in Guelph on Saturday, May 28.
> Would be nice to see some members in the area come check us out.
> 
> 35 Harvard Rd, Guelph, ON N1G 2X9


Coming up this Saturday, 8:30-12.


----------



## Cainer

Would love to see some GC folks!

June 17: Lavigne Tavern, Lavigne ON
June 16: Revival 1863, Orangeville ON
June 23: The Jazz Room, Waterloo ON (SOLD OUT)
June 24: Linsmore Tavern, Toronto ON

Aug 4: Donnaconna Blues Festival, Donnaconna QC
Aug 5: Donnaconna Blues Festival, Donnaconna QC
Aug 6: TBA, Ottawa ON
Aug 7: Smokin' 116, Belleville ON


----------



## bw66

Two gigs that I was supposed to play in 2020 (both free admission):

*July 2, 9 - 10 am*: Stouffville Strawberry Festival, Memorial Park Bandshell, Stouffville

A one hour all-Canadian set of acoustic covers and instrumentals as part of the York-Durham Fingerstyle Guitar Association Showcase. (No flat picks allowed! ) The showcase runs until 5 - stick around if you're a fingerstyle guitar geek.








Brian Wride at the Stouffville Strawberry Festival


Brian will be performing a one hour set at the bandshell in Memorial Park, Stouffville as part of the York/Durham Fingerstyle Guitar Association showcase for the Whitchurch-Stouffville Strawberry...




www.facebook.com






*July 3, 2 - 4 pm*: Kawartha Lakes Concert Series, Victoria Park (Frank Banks Gazebo), Lindsay

A two hour set of acoustic guitar covers - mostly classic rock and Canadiana.








Brian Wride at the Kawartha Lakes Concert Series


Brian will be kicking off the re-boot of the Kawartha Lakes Concert Series in Victoria Park, Lindsay. Bring a lawnchair and enjoy his folky interpretations of classic rock and obscure Canadiana with...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Chito

My band* AnjChito* is playing at the* Rainbow Bistro* in the Byward Market this coming *Sunday, June 19th*. Show goes from 3:30-6:30pm. No Cover. Hope to see some of our members there.


----------



## Alan Small




----------



## 1SweetRide

My band, Electric Echo, will be playing at the Tall Ships Festival in Brockville this Saturday at 1pm. We're in the park behind the Chartwell/Wedgewood centre at 15 Market Street East. In this area will also be the beer tent, a BBQ pit, seating and other vendors. Hope to see you there. 

If you want tickets to the Tall Ships area, they can be bought here: Tall Ships Brockville


----------



## Alan Small




----------



## Chito

Canada Day Gig! My band AnjChito is playing at the Stittsville Canada Day Festivities on Friday. This is the band lineup and schedule.


----------



## Chito

The AnjChito trio will be playing at the new Pera Bar and Bistro in the Kanata Centrum tonight from 7-10pm. If you are in the Kanata area, come see us. They have great food!


----------



## 1SweetRide

Come out and say hello. Bring coffee, this gig is past my normal bedtime


----------



## Chito

My band *AnjChito* will be playing on Thursday July 14 at *Pubwells* on Preston St, Ottawa. We will be playing from 8-11pm. Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## KapnKrunch

KapnKrunch will be performing alone in his garage in Saskatchewan every morning, until he returns to his cabin in Ontario. Additional musicians required to stay awake for evening performances.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Of course I find this thread after a flurry of gigs.


----------



## Chito

Granny Gremlin said:


> Of course I find this thread after a flurry of gigs.


Never too late.


----------



## Chito

Tonight will be the start of a 3 day show for my band AnjChito. If you are around the area, come out and have a listen.

*July 22 - Pera Bar & Bistro Kanata 7-10pm
July 23 - Brew Revolution, Stittsville 7-10pm
July 24 - Vibration Studio, Greely 12-2pm*


----------



## 1SweetRide

I will catch you guys again soon.


----------



## Shawn B.

A couple of dates in August for "Newport Electric": August 20th, "Back to the Garden Music Festival," Dorchester, Ontario. 
August 21st, Richmond Hotel, London. Sunday Matinee 3-6


----------



## Chito

A couple of shows this weekend with my band AnjChito. First up this coming Friday, we will be playing at Buster's Bar and Grill in Kanata from 9pm to midnight. Then on Sunday, we have our regular every 3rd Sunday of the month matinee show at the Rainbow Bistro in the Byward Market from 3:30pm - 6:30pm. Should be a fun couple of shows. And maybe some of the folks here in GC will have time to attend.


----------



## Mikev7305

Why not throw this on here for anyone near keswick Ontario this Friday. Maybe on the way to the cottage a quick stop for a pint on the patio? It's on cooks bay and would likely be able to be seen/heard from the boat...


----------



## bw66

A couple of gigs later this month:

August 27, 6-9 pm - Lloyd House, Mount Albert
August 28, 12-1 pm - Heritage Days, Uxbridge Museum Gazebo

Both will be mostly solo acoustic covers.


----------



## Chito

My band AnjChito has three gigs this weekend.
Aug 19 - Pera Bar and Bistro 7-10pm
Aug 20 - "All White" Burbs Cookout 2022 6-7pm (Private event with 140 people)
Aug 21 - Rainbow Bistro 3:30-6:30pm

Pera Bar & Bistro is in the Kanata Centrum and we will be playing as a trio. We are playing in the patio so if you happen to be around the area, you'll probably hear us. LOL 
And of course the Rainbow Bistro is in the Byward Market. We will be playing with a substitute drummer for the private show on Saturday and at the Sunday gig. Our drummer is unavailable.


----------



## bw66

Upcoming:

September 4, 3-6 pm: Lloyd House, Mount Albert - acoustic covers
September 17, 12-1 pm: Whitevale Porchfest, Stage #5 - fingerstyle guitar
September 18, 3-5 pm: Art on the Fringe (Uxbridge Museum Gazebo) - mostly acoustic covers

Also, starting September 13th, I will be hosting a weekly acoustic open mic at Castle John's in Port Perry. Tuesdays, 6:30-9:30


----------



## AlexOT

21 September, first gig with my new band, first gig outside Europe, first gig as a guitarist.. 

We make experimental electro-acoustic music, double bass, piano, guitar and some electronica to add spice and grooves, here's a facebook event:









Masker live at Barfly


Masker will perform a selection of songs and live improvisation for the first time on stage! With special guests, good vibes and cold drinks. Bar opens at 16:00, showtime at 21:00, entree gratuit!! 🕺




facebook.com





Thank you!!!


----------



## JCJ

I am doing a solo acoustic guitar/vocals set for this great event in support of homeless youth in St Catharines.
Saturday, October 1st, The Works, 60 James St, @ 1 pm.


----------



## Chito

AnjChito shows this month.
*Sep 8 - Manifesto Lounge - 7-10pm* 330 Laurier Ave, Ottawa
*Sep 15 - Pubwells 8-11pm *96 Preston St, Ottawa
*Sep 18 - Rainbow Bistro 3:30-6:30* 76 Murray St, Ottawa
*Sep 25 - Vibrations Studios 12-2pm* 5488 Osgoode Main St, Osgoode


----------



## 1SweetRide

Hey all, my band is playing at The Rainbow Bistro in the Byward Market this Thursday. Come and see us. Small cover charge applies (I think it's about 7 bucks). Show *starts at 8 pm* and doors open at 7:30.


----------



## 1SweetRide

We had a fun night at the Rainbow in Ottawa. Here we are all ready for the show.









And in the heat of the battle:


----------



## Shawn B.

My band, "Newport Electric," is playing "Close to the Edge" music festival in Springbank Park (London), on Saturday, September 17th at 4:00PM. On Sunday, September 18th, we'll be playing our regular afternoon matinee from 3-6 at the Richmond Hotel (also London). Drop by if you are around...


----------



## Hamstrung

My band "The Groove Robbers" are playing Bobby O'Brien's in downtown Kitchener tonight. It's Oktoberfest weekend and it should be a party downtown. Many bands playing at various outdoor stages but we're gonna be inside where it's warm (hot!)


----------



## 1SweetRide

Hamstrung said:


> My band "The Groove Robbers" are playing Bobby O'Brien's in downtown Kitchener tonight. It's Oktoberfest weekend and it should be a party downtown. Many bands playing at various outdoor stages but we're gonna be inside where it's warm (hot!)
> View attachment 440871


It will be fun. Wish I was closer. Ok, whose groove did you steal?


----------



## Doug Gifford

Our second gig at Kingston's RCHA club.


----------



## bw66

November 5, 6pm: Three sets of acoustic tunes at the Lloyd House, Mount Albert.
November 12 & 13, 10-4: Two or three (TBD) two-hour sets of instrumental guitar as part of the Rotary Christmas Market, Uxbridge Museum and Historical Centre. (Not playing Christmas music!)

Edit: November 5th gig has been postponed


----------



## Chito

Enjoy an afternoon of "Lounge Music" on Sunday, November 20, with AnjChito at the Rainbow Bistro. This will be AnjChito's last show at the Rainbow this year. We will be back doing the regular shows in the Spring next year. During the winter months, we will be writing new songs and will be doing recordings for an upcoming album release planned for the spring 2023.
So come on out! Show starts at 4pm and there is no cover charge.

I'm also receiving a PRS acoustic that I got from one of our upstanding members here and he is nice enough to bring it over to me at the show. So there would be at least one GC member there outside of myself. LOL









Lounge Music with the AnjChito Band at the Rainbow Bistro


The AnjChito band will be performing at the Rainbow Bistro in the Byward Market. The AnjChito band is composed of Angie Barkhouse on vocals & saxophone, Chito Salazar on guitar, Ricky Lyan Kayng on...




fb.me


----------



## 1SweetRide

What time Chito?


----------



## Chito

1SweetRide said:


> What time Chito?


We start at 4pm. zdogma is bringing the PRS Acoustic for me.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Chito said:


> We start at 4pm. zdogma is bringing the PRS Acoustic for me.


Nice, was hoping to go but I may have a rehearsal with a new singer here in Brockville.


----------



## Chito

1SweetRide said:


> Nice, was hoping to go but I may have a rehearsal with a new singer here in Brockville.


You said 'may have...' so if that doesn't pan out, you know where to look for us. Which reminds me, if you can't come this Sunday, we're playing at the Vibration Studios next Sunday Nov 27. It's the one in Osgoode which you said is closer to you. Show goes from noon-2. We play 2 straight hours.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Chito said:


> You said 'may have...' so if that doesn't pan out, you know where to look for us. Which reminds me, if you can't come this Sunday, we're playing at the Vibration Studios next Sunday Nov 27. It's the one in Osgoode which you said is closer to you. Show goes from noon-2. We play 2 straight hours.


Getting booked now for most Sundays for rehearsals with the two new bands I've got going. 14:00 to 17:00 every Sunday practically. Now in three bands lol.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

OHMNO, Southern Ontario's very own Dronepop Superstars*™ *are back playing live (love comes in spurts as Richard Hell said - Chirstmas on Mars show next month in Niagara; Hamilton in Feb, and we had another S ON mini tour last summer) along with the ambient soundscapes of Dark Tapes ( https://www.instagram.com/dark_tapes/?hl=en ) and the Toronto AAA postpunk select team that is Psychic Weapons (members of Creeping Nobodies and Mean Red Spiders - https://www.instagram.com/psychicweapons/?hl=en ).

Sea-Scape is at 347 Keele St (S of Dundas) in The Junction
Thursday Nov 24 2022


----------



## 1SweetRide

Granny Gremlin said:


> View attachment 449777
> 
> 
> OHMNO, Southern Ontario's very own Dronepop Superstars*™ *are back playing live (love comes in spurts as Richard Hell said - Chirstmas on Mars show next month in Niagara; Hamilton in Feb, and we had another S ON mini tour last summer) along with the ambient soundscapes of Dark Tapes ( https://www.instagram.com/dark_tapes/?hl=en ) and the Toronto AAA postpunk select team that is Psychic Weapons (members of Creeping Nobodies and Mean Red Spiders - https://www.instagram.com/psychicweapons/?hl=en ).
> 
> Sea-Scape is at 347 Keele St (S of Dundas) in The Junction
> Thursday Nov 24 2022


This poster would make an awesome paint scheme for a pedal.


----------



## Granny Gremlin




----------



## 1SweetRide

Granny Gremlin said:


> View attachment 451086


Looks….eclectic. Will real aliens be there?


----------



## Granny Gremlin

1SweetRide said:


> Looks….eclectic. Will real aliens be there?


I doubt our Martian friends will show up, but one can never be certain; can't speak to whether any migrant workers will be in the house


----------



## 1SweetRide

If you're in the area, come on by this Friday and say hello. The food and drink here is really good.


----------

